# Elegant cable stitch pattern



## knitca (Apr 5, 2011)

This stitch pattern is a simple combination of cables, but there is something very elegant about it that can add style to any garment.

Yarn shown in this swatch: Knitca Delight 100% superwash merino yarn, color 0420 Silver.
Needles: US size 6 (4.0 mm).

Cast on a multiple of 30 stitches. Add 2 selvage stitches if you want to make a nice-looking edge.

Row 1 (right side): *knit 5 sts; slip 5 stitches to a cable needle and hold them to the back of the work, knit 5 stitches, return the slipped stitches to the left needle and knit them; slip 5 stitches to a cable needle and hold them to the front of the work, knit 5 stitches, return the slipped stitches to the left needle and knit them; knit 5 sts*, repeat from * to * as necessary.

Row 2 and every wrong side row: purl all sts.

Row 3 (right side): knit all sts.

Row 5 (right side): knit all sts.

Row 7 (right side): * slip 5 stitches to a cable needle and hold them to the front of the work, knit 5 stitches, return the slipped stitches to the left needle and knit them; knit 10 sts; slip 5 stitches to a cable needle and hold them to the back of the work, knit 5 stitches, return the slipped stitches to the left needle and knit them; *, repeat from * to * as necessary.

Row 9 (right side): knit all sts.

Row 11 (right side): knit all sts.

Repeat rows 1-12 as necessary for completing your project.

You can also work according to the chart available at http://www.knitca.com/cable3 . Pattern repeat is marked by red frame.


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

That is very nice, indeed. 
I haven't done any cable work in probably a decade, I wonder if it is true that if you don't use it you lose it.


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice cable pattern. I might make a scarf with this up the middle. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's a pretty cable pattern would look good in an afghan. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice cable pattern


----------



## allyoop64 (May 17, 2011)

beautiful cable work! haven't tried the cable as of yet, a little to advanced for me. thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

that is a pretty cable pattern, I love doing cables, they add
so much to the garment


----------



## knitca (Apr 5, 2011)

sharonlee said:


> that is a pretty cable pattern, I love doing cables, they add
> so much to the garment


True. Cables make every garment exquisite.


----------



## knitca (Apr 5, 2011)

Grandma Laurie said:


> Very nice cable pattern. I might make a scarf with this up the middle. Thanks for sharing.


Sounds like an interesting project


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I just love your ideas and patterns...keep inspiring us.

Camilla



knitca said:


> This stitch pattern is a simple combination of cables, but there is something very elegant about it that can add style to any garment.
> 
> Yarn shown in this swatch: Knitca Delight 100% superwash merino yarn, color 0420 Silver.
> Needles: US size 6 (4.0 mm).
> ...


----------



## ATLflightattendant (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice...thanks for sharing...a must do on my list!
G



knitca said:


> This stitch pattern is a simple combination of cables, but there is something very elegant about it that can add style to any garment.
> 
> Yarn shown in this swatch: Knitca Delight 100% superwash merino yarn, color 0420 Silver.
> Needles: US size 6 (4.0 mm).
> ...


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

My God, beautiful to make a small blouse, but has to be made at least a block to measure the pattern first because it takes some yarn...
Thank you for sharing, I will try it.


----------



## knitca (Apr 5, 2011)

Thank you  I am glad you liked the stitch pattern. It is so beautiful... Blouse looks like a good idea. Good luck.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Now, I have the pattern for the sleeves of the vintage knit "Ruff Neck Sweater" I'm making for the Big Guy. The patt is in st st; but I want it special for him, and it will be, thanks to your lovely cables.


----------



## knitca (Apr 5, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Now, I have the pattern for the sleeves of the vintage knit "Ruff Neck Sweater" I'm making for the Big Guy. The patt is in st st; but I want it special for him, and it will be, thanks to your lovely cables.


What a great idea to use this pattern for sleeves! I am sure it'll turn our very special


----------

